# My take on the Winking Murderer



## jooly49 (Dec 29, 2015)

bettyboop said:


> WOW, these are fantastic. And since I am not as clever or as accomplished on the computer, will you please email these to me?? I would love to play this game at my party this year.



How do you get these please?


----------

